# Videocontroller (VGA Kompatibel)



## TraphiX (14. November 2005)

Hi,

Ich hab hier nen kloines Problemchen.

Ich hoff´ ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

Ich brauche Grafikkartentreiber für eine unknown Grafikkarte. 

Im Gerätemanager steht nur Videocontroller (VGA Kompatibel)

Ich habe weder eine Treiber CD noch eine Ahnung, wie #
sich meine Grafikkarte schimpft. '

ps: es ist eine Onboard Grafikkarte#

Vielen Dank

TraphiX


----------



## TraphiX (14. November 2005)

okay,

habe mein Problem nun selbst gelöst


für die, die es interessiert:

Habe mir ein tool zu herauslesen der Hardware heruntergeladen:

hier 
dann die treiber heruntergeladen


----------

